# κάνω



## dukaine

I don't understand the use of Aorist κάνω in this context:

«Την έχετε ακούσει ζωντανά;» ρώτησα. «Πότε;»
«Ω, ήταν πολύ παλιά», έκανε η Μπόμπι.

None of the definitions I know of have anything to do with speaking or answering a question or anything like that. Little help? Thanks!


----------



## Andrious

Where's the aorist of "κάνω" here?


----------



## dukaine

Andrious said:


> Where's the aorist of "κάνω" here?



The table I use has έκανε as both imperfect and Aorist, with έκαμε as an alternative in the Aorist. However, given the context, Aorist makes the most sense.


----------



## Andrious

Where's "έκανε" in the example?


----------



## dukaine

Andrious said:


> Where's "έκανε" in the example?



The second sentence: «Ω, ήταν πολύ παλιά», *έκανε* η Μπόμπι.


----------



## Perseas

*Κάνω:
12.* ως συνώνυμο του *λέω*, όταν μεταφέρουμε σε ευθύ λόγο τα λόγια κάποιου, συνήθ. σε επιφωνηματικές προτάσεις: _Tι λες! φεύγεις κιόλας!, *έκανε* εκείνος. Συμφωνώ κι εγώ, *κάνει* ο άλλος._
Παράλληλη αναζήτηση


----------



## dukaine

Perseas said:


> *Κάνω:
> 12.* ως συνώνυμο του *λέω*, όταν μεταφέρουμε σε ευθύ λόγο τα λόγια κάποιου, συνήθ. σε επιφωνηματικές προτάσεις: _Tι λες! φεύγεις κιόλας!, *έκανε* εκείνος. Συμφωνώ κι εγώ, *κάνει* ο άλλος._
> Παράλληλη αναζήτηση



Perhaps you can explain? I'm still a beginner in Greek.


----------



## shawnee

An equivalent misuse of grammar in English that comes to mind is; " ... and then he *goes*, 'I'll whack you one if you do that again' .."


----------



## Perseas

dukaine said:


> Perhaps you can explain? I'm still a beginner in Greek.


OK, I will try:
"κάνω" is used as a synonym of "λέω" (=say, tell), when we put the words of someone in direct speech, usually in exclamatory sentecnces: 
_-Tι λες! φεύγεις κιόλας!, *έκανε* εκείνος.
-Συμφωνώ κι εγώ, *κάνει* ο άλλος._


----------

